# Chainsuck/Overshift Protector on 555??



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anybody know (particularly with a 555) any chainsuck protector that will work with compact 34 chainring? I'm looking to get a Deda Dog Fang but not sure if it will work for my frame? What do you guys use if any?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

31.8 mm Deda Dog Fang on a 585 Ultra with a compact 34 chainring. I don't know if the "fit" would be different on a 555.


----------

